# [SOLVED] Mounting unmountable NTFS partition



## Jay_JWLH

When I try to access my Windows 7 partition to get files off it using Ubuntu, it says:


> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 16: Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.


Any information off the Internet ends up being useless to me, so any terminal commands that work would be great.


----------



## hal8000

*Re: Mounting unmountable NTFS partition*

Post the output of the following commands:

sudo fdisk -l (last character lowercase L)

df -Th

What you need to do is use command "lsof" list open files on the partition of your NTFS system. If its mounted, then df and fdisk will show this.


----------



## dai

closed at the request of the poster


----------

